
Rails vs PHP development - Pablo's Log - zadoxsis
http://blog.pmerino.me/rails-vs-php-development
======
kaolinite
Um, this seems to imply that no framework is being used :-S

The number of posts comparing PHP - a bare language, albeit one that is
targeted at the web - with a fully featured framework is scary.

Try building the same application in pure, straight-up ruby vs in PHP. I bet
PHP will be faster. But that's not really the point. Nowadays, we use
frameworks, so feel free to compare Kohana or Zend to Rails but comparing a
language to a framework is silly.

